# هل هناك كتاب للمهندس الصناعي يجمع كل الكتب



## بن مرعي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

انا الان على وشك التخرج واحسست انني انسى بعض المواد التي درستها لذلك اردت ان اعرف هل هناك كتاب يجمع كل الكتب التي درسناها او على الاقل يعطينا فكرة واضحة عن كل مادة درسناها . 

اتمنى لو هناك كتاب عربي لكن اذا هناك كتب انجليزيه فلا مانع من سردها 


شكرا


----------



## نظامي (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي،

أنصحك باقتناء كتاب Maynard's Handbook of Industrial Engineering


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (7 ديسمبر 2007)

هنالك كتاب متميز اسمه:
operations management

لعدة مؤلفين منهم karjewski


----------



## سيف حسام (12 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you goooooooooood


----------



## SeNiOr-IE (14 ديسمبر 2007)

Hardcover: 2048 pages 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 5 edition (May 15, 2001) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 0070411026 
ISBN-13: 978-0070411029 
File type : PDF
File size : 20 MB

*Book Description*

Explore the latest IE issues and challenges 
Brought fully up to date by expert Kjell Zandin, Maynard’s *Industrial* *Engineering* *Handbook*, Fifth Edition puts exhaustive application-driven coverage of industry principles and practices, materials and systems, at your fingertips. Covering everything from work measurement and material flow, to facilities and quality control, this unparalleled reference is nothing less than the most in-depth, hands-on IE reference available. Designed for *industrial* engineers who are challenged to do more, in more arenas, this new edition introduces you to both traditional and the latest, most efficient, and cost-effective IE methods and technologies. In 133 solution-packed chapters--90 percent completely new--from 176 expert contributors worldwide, you can explore the Kazien approach to methods *engineering*, design for assembly, statistical quality control, lean manufacturing, agile production, demand flow technology, and much, much more. You’ll be brought up to speed on breakthroughs in information technology, computer simulation, sensors and controls, economic analyses, robotics, planning, management, organization, and more. 24 case studies illuminate real-life applications, from company turnarounds using IE techniques to neural network applications and implementing a paperless warehouse management system. 

*Download* link:

http://rapidshare.com/files/66459976/0070411026.rar​


----------



## قلب الأحبة (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرعلى الكتاب 
وإن شاء الله يتم التجميل بنجاح 
جعل الفردوس الأعلى مقرك ومستقرك


----------



## safa aldin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء:14: :13:


----------



## Mohannad_3 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي بن مرعي
لا يوجد كتاب يحتوي على كل المواضيع. ما تفضل به الزملاء مفيد جدا ولكن يتوجب عليك إثراء مكتبتك بالعديد من الكتب, وللآمانه " ملتقى المهندسين العرب" تجد فيه كل الروائع من مشاركات وكتب
مع محبتي


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (15 ديسمبر 2007)

SeNiOr-IE قال:


> Hardcover: 2048 pages
> Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 5 edition (May 15, 2001)
> Language: English
> ISBN-10: 0070411026
> ...



سلمت الأيادي....


----------



## ههااييلل (16 ديسمبر 2007)

لم لم اسنطيع التنزيلة بالله بالله دلوني على اطريقه التي استطيع تنزيله جزاكم الله خير"


----------



## SeNiOr-IE (16 ديسمبر 2007)

وصلة الكتاب في موقع الرابيدشير 

هو في الحقيقه اسرع موقع في سرعة التنزيل ولاكن عيبه انه لايدعم برامج ادونلود مثل idm وفلاش جيت

لذلك يجب اقفال هذه البرامج عند التزيل


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب القيم


----------



## بن مرعي (18 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم على هذا الكتاب القيم , 
لكن المشكلة لم اعرف كيف استطيع تحميله من موقع الرابيدشير . عندما ضغطت على الرابط فتح لي موقع الرابيدشير ولم اجد مكان تحميل الكتاب ولكن وجدت اللنك فقط . 

اتمنى معرفة الخطوات لتحميل هذا الكتاب من موقع الرابيدشير .


----------



## samibbmax (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## super nova (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرعلى الكتاب


----------



## rakan (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على الكتاب ... لكن الموقع طالب مني أشترك بفلوس عشان أحمل؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم


----------



## Mohamed GI (29 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## رائد احمد (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك................................


----------



## hammhamm44 (1 مارس 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ahmadhbd (1 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mamadali (10 مارس 2008)

شكرا جدا بجد 
الكتاب فعلا جميل ومهم


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وديع المخلافي (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير وكثر من امثالك


----------



## ريادة هندسية (23 أغسطس 2008)

نعم هذا الكتاب كتاب رائع



وعلى فكرة أذكر أني وجدت هذا الكتاب في مكتبة جرير في السعودية


ومن خلال تصفحي له تبين لي أن الكتاب يغطي جوانب كثيرة من مجالات الهندسة الصناعية ولكن دون تعمق


كمرجع: أتوقع أنه كتاب راااااااائع



ريادة هندسية


----------



## ahmadco (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير على هذه الكتب الرائعة


----------



## اشرف زيزي (31 مايو 2009)

اذا اردت انت تكون مهندس صناعي ممتاز عليك باقتناء العديد من الكتب اهمها
1-قواعد تشغيل المعادن.
2-كتاب الjig& fixture.


----------

